# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Citaro O530 G nivelbussien romutusarvo?

## esko

Tervehdys,

Mita arvoisitte 2003 mallisten Citaro O530G nivelbussien arvoksi jos ne vie purettavaksi?

Bussit ovat todella hyvassa kunnossa, mutta ostajia ei loydy koska ratti on oikealla puolella.

----------

